# Need size 31 boots.



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

How narrow is too narrow? If I remember correctly there is only 3-4 mm difference in the widths of the BD & Scarpa boots, and the molding process on the liner may take care of that, if not there is the possibility of blowing out the boot where you need it. Generally you want to start with the boot that fits the best and modify from there, and most people need some type of modification to a ski boot in addition to heat molding. Structured insoles such as superfeet on the low end and full customs on the high end and/or hell lifts can sometimes pull the foot back or raise it up to fit into a wider portion of the boot (they can also turn too short of a boot into a perfect length) and are reversible whereas blowing the boot out is not. Overall, a good boot fitter can work wonders .


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

You want a super deal on an at boot? check out level 9 . com. They only have the salomon e2. It is an AT boot. its just a close out. find fat yeti on TGR. he works there and can attest. You will not be disapointed with this boot. it is stiffer than any other AT boot out there on the down hill and super plush on the accent. I have this boot, the scarpa avant and had a typhoon. It is my best fitting most comfortable. I even have pics of it in the swap here. 

Due to problems with the typhoon, I will be keeping it till I get my phoon fixed. 

Truth be told, I needed money to get the typhoon, so I tried to sell it. All set now.

I am in loveland if you want to see it or try it on before you order.

And I use a duke binding, I have had it in naxo's as well. works in any AT binding.

peace.

bob


----------



## moabmic (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks! I found some Garmont Adrenaline ATs. 30.5 They are snug but comfortable. Got some Freeride plus bindings so am thinking I'm getting closer. Mounting them on some K2 Shucksans.... Getting excited! Thanks for your advice. Off to the bootfitters!


----------

